# Multiplayer Games Thread



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

*Multiplayer Games Thread*

A lot of Multiplayer games thread is accumulating in this forum so thought to just start a particular thread for it.. 

*If anybody is interested in Inviting anyone **to play Multiplayer games over LAN, post here either by using either **Game's LAN **System or **Hamachi Server.
You can even post **tutorial here...
* 
I have following game if anyone is intrested:-

--> *Grand Theft Auto :San Andreas [Multiplayer]*
--> *Urban Terror*

If anyone is intrested to play with me reply here...

*
Members playing online are requested to install Xfire from xfire.com*
*
Xfire is a free gaming tool that automatically keeps track of when and where gamers are playing PC games online and lets their friends join them easily. It doesn't matter which online game your friends are playing, which server browser they are using, or which gaming service they're playing on; Xfire is intelligent enough to recognize where your friends are at any time.*

My xfire Id :- *krazzywarrior*


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 12, 2008)

any1 interested in playin dota contact me. i m online daily at gg after 4 p.m. my id there on gg is fun2sh.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

How do you play cricket 07 online?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

Is there anyone up for "Urban Terror" (gagandeep or The Conqueror)


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> How do you play cricket 07 online?



I'd love to do so but it's not possible to play it online right now 
Really lame considering that it's from EA.....

@Krazzy- Is it fun to play GTA SA online? What's it about? Is it like Second Life or anything?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ OK so GTA:SA ok I goona play...

*Post the instruction (tutorial) how to play GTA:SA here (as I donot know)* and we will play that after fixing a time....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Sep 17, 2008)

Team Fortress 2 anyone?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 17, 2008)

for GTA SA : MP -> GTA San Andreas Multi-Player Mod
download latest version of client


Battle Field 2 anyone?


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 17, 2008)

If anyone wants to play on a no nonsense Call Of Duty 2 server let me know .

Here how it goes, No nades, no mods, no weapons other than rifles, no flags, no TDMs, no non-standard maps, no eye-candy, no extra things...

It's only Search & Destroy gametype with only Two maps cycling around, with 35 rounds each with pure emphasis on gameplay and fun..like how you say...OldSkool!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 17, 2008)

@Arsenal Gunners,Lets play  tomorrow.I'll fix up my Linux-ed PC today.


----------



## hsr (Sep 17, 2008)

To play nfs 07 use hamachi,
if anyone intrested in euro 08 reply, will post instructions to configure hamachi


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 17, 2008)

is it possible to play nfs most wanted online.... i rock at tht


----------



## hsr (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ yes via hamachi:roll:


----------



## ico (Sep 18, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Is there anyone up for "Urban Terror" (gagandeep or The Conqueror)


Just check out for the server IPs on the 'Official Urban Terror' thread. We almost host approximately 2-3 times a week.

Or add me in your Yahoo Messenger list.

And do post your Name in the game in that thread. And BTW did you go into the RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za server??

Mine is [9.11]Bullet500. If you ever see me in the Hellsheaven server (which I'm probably always ), just chat to me using the chat option of Urban Terror by pressing T.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> for GTA SA : MP -> GTA San Andreas Multi-Player Mod
> download latest version of client



Thanks...seeing...



gagandeep said:


> Just check out for the server IPs on the 'Official Urban Terror' thread. We almost host approximately 2-3 times a week.
> 
> Or add me lutmn@yahoo.co.uk in your Yahoo Messenger list.
> 
> ...



I will be there tomorrow as having exam...as after that we have holiday...ok I will be there 2morrow...



s18000rpm said:


> for GTA SA : MP -> GTA San Andreas Multi-Player Mod
> download latest version of client



ok ready....plz select time and which server etc.etc. here so that I can join...2morrow..


----------



## hsr (Sep 18, 2008)

btw anyone for vc mp?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 18, 2008)

Is it possible to play FIFA 08 or PES 2008 online through Hamachi? If so, plz post a how- to.


----------



## hsr (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ i think 08 has compatibility issues and no knowledge on PES 08 too, sorry.
but the basic algorithm is this:

you are connected to hamachi
hamachi gives you a virtual ip
you use it as direct ip in fifa
you play game
also host game via virtual lan (via channels)

that's what i think.. pls correct if so


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 18, 2008)

To play PES on Hamachi, there's a tutorial available here.
PES 2008 Hamachi server list


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 18, 2008)

From next time post tut and then provide source....

*PES 2008 Hamachi Tutorial

1. Download hamachi: *files.hamachi.cc/HamachiSetup-1.0.2.5-en.exe

2. Download PESMAGAZINE 08: *rapidshare.com/files/120551615/08enilnO_enizagamseP.rar.html

3. Install Hamachi, log in it.

4. Find a PES 08 server on planethamachi.com

5. connect to the server via Hamachi

6. Install PESMAGAZINE

7. Chat with people on Hamachi and ask them if they wanna play *

Source
Server List

----------------------------------------------------------

btw s18000rpm , gagandeep and the conqueror i m eagerly waiting to play GTA-SA MP and Urban Terror..



Krazzy Warrior said:


> ok ready....plz select time and which server etc.etc. here so that I can join...2morrow..



where they have gone...


----------



## hsr (Sep 19, 2008)

dead and under the tombstone


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 19, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> J
> And do post your Name in the game in that thread. And BTW did you go into the RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za server??



*There are so many servers..I cannot find urs..is there any way by which i can quickly find that server*..btw my name will be *Krazzy Warrior
*


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> From next time post tut and then provide source....



OK pal


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 19, 2008)

@gagandeep and s18000rpm

^^^^^^^^^Where this guys are...???
I am waiting to play UT 4 and GTA:SA *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/100.png


----------



## hsr (Sep 19, 2008)

anyone is sa mp? im ready


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ I am ready...decide the server in which we will play..time...which server to do want to play ??


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

The best online game --> COD4 

Its not a game, its a frag fest.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 20, 2008)

@*hari_sanker_r* , *gagandeep* & *s18000rpm*..

Are u all sleeping ??


----------



## hsr (Sep 20, 2008)

see me at the party server in the official server list named hari_recon


----------



## ico (Sep 20, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> @*hari_sanker_r* , *gagandeep* & *s18000rpm*..
> 
> Are u all sleeping ??


I had told you to add me on Yahoo Messenger: lutmn@yahoo.co.uk so, that I can help you through there. When I host a server, I announce it through Yahoo Messenger because people rarely visit the UrT thread. 

Okay, I'm hosting UrT: 
1) Open urT
2) Press ~
3) Type *connect x.x.x.x
*4) Press enter and you'll be there in my server.

*Edit: Snipped the IP address as the server is dead now.*


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm ready to play UT online.

@gagandeep- Which version of UT does your server run on? 4.0 or 4.1?

I get an error- "Invalid game folder" when I try to join a server. I use XP. Plz resolve this. Installing 4.1 will get rid of this problem, but if you don't have 4.1 then I won't be able to play with you.


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ Everyone on the forum has Urban Terror 4.1...........


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 21, 2008)

It gives me error *Awaiting Connection* and I waited for 40 sec but nothing happened  Time when I was joining : 09:45 PM


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll download UT 4.1 ASAP. I can't download it during the day. I'll try my best to wake up at 2 a.m and download it.


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> It gives me error *Awaiting Connection* and I waited for 40 sec but nothing happened  Time when I was joining : 09:45 PM


The server was down that time because no one had come.

BTW did you still go into RSA - Hellsheaven.co.za server?? Thats a dedicated server. Its always up. 

*connect 203.215.243.113*


----------



## hsr (Sep 21, 2008)

@ beta just schedule it in "you know what"


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

No prob man. BTW, uTorrent isn't voodoo


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG! I just yesterday play Urban Terror over LAN with gagandeep and all other guys and the game just rocks...my god my first game that I played over LAN..however I was killed many time during the game..lol..one thing I wanna say that our team (Blue) where not doing team work (in flag capture game)..we all was trying to win the flag of Red team leaving our flag alone and this become easy for Red team to capture our flag...i missed two times from capturing the flag gagan u played very cool...when again are u going to play....??

Members playing online are requested to install Xfire and share their profile so that it become easy for their friend

My profile name is *krazzywarrior*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 22, 2008)

,UrT is indeed very good game.I tried cs1.6 recently after a year or so and it seems so crap compared to UrT now.

I haven't played UrT recently due to bad connection though.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

One thing I wanna ask (in Urban Terror) in map we are shown only the position of the member of our team but not the other team..is this is the rule or i have deactivated some options...any *gagan* plz post some tips and tricks to play UT4 as I am getting killed many times...


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 22, 2008)

^^^
added you
My xfire iShashank

currently playing on hellsheaven.co.za server.. i am also new to this one..

anybody here plays return to castle wolfenstein?


----------



## ico (Sep 22, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> OMG! I just yesterday play Urban Terror over *LAN* with gagandeep and all other guys and the game just rocks...my god my first game that I played over *LAN*..however I was killed many time during the game..lol..one thing I wanna say that our team (Blue) where not doing team work (in flag capture game)..we all was trying to win the flag of Red team leaving our flag alone and this become easy for Red team to capture our flag...i missed two times from capturing the flag gagan u played very cool...when again are u going to play....??
> 
> Members playing online are requested to install Xfire and share their profile so that it become easy for their friend
> 
> My profile name is *krazzywarrior*


You played on internet actually. 

Krazzy, I'm always on the server.  I never leave it. 

BTW, Hellsheaven is actually Team DeathMatch. A few guys had requested me to try new modes, thats why I changed it to Bomb Mode and CTF for some time.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> One thing I wanna ask (in Urban Terror) in map we are shown only the position of the member of our team but not the other team..is this is the rule or i have deactivated some options...any *gagan* plz post some tips and tricks to play UT4 as I am getting killed many times...


Well, whats the game when you know where the players of your enemy team are.

The best tip - Just keep on playing it and practice and you'll become perfect. I'm telling you, I was worser than you when I had started playing UrT, it was my 1st encounter with an FPS, I had never played any FPS game before but now I've got OKAY as a player. 



shashank4u said:


> ^^^
> added you
> My xfire iShashank
> 
> ...


Do you mean Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory?? I'm thinking to switch to it since long.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> You played on internet actually.
> 
> Krazzy, I'm always on the server.  I never leave it.



What is ur *xfire ID..*mine is *krazzywarrior*



gagandeep said:


> BTW, Hellsheaven is actually Team DeathMatch. A few guys had requested me to try new modes, thats why I changed it to Bomb Mode and CTF for some time.



Ya only DeathMatch make game sucks..btw I never played Bomb Mode...



gagandeep said:


> Well, whats the game when you know where the players of your enemy team are.







gagandeep said:


> The best tip - Just keep on playing it and practice and you'll become perfect. I'm telling you, I was worser than you when I had started playing UrT, it was my 1st encounter with an FPS, I had never played any FPS game before but now I've got OKAY as a player.


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 22, 2008)

@Gagandeep
enemy territory is the second installment or say with new maps RTCW.
RTCW multiplayer rocks... there is a german server DO4 with a mod just play there u will love it... i play the old RTCW.


----------



## hsr (Sep 22, 2008)

me hari1recon in xfire


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 23, 2008)

^^added...other user plz share Xfire Id...should I updated my first post...

*Is there any way of playing Cricket 2007 over LAN ??*

@gagan...

me playing online as well as practicing with *bots* in UT..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

Help me out:-

*I am playing Urban Terror and facing some problem during the game....Whenever the person in front of me shoot, game slows down and I am not able to move or shoot..but this problem is not persisting when I am playing offline with Bots..Help me out..I have BSNL Home 500 Plan which gives very very good speed...waiting for solution...*


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Resolution??......Install the latest Graphics drivers BTW.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

Resolution - 800 x 600
Driver -- Ok installing 
Help here Motherboard CD [Zebronics 865GV Micro]

Presently --> reinstalling the game....might some problem get fixed..


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Oct 4, 2008)

hey any Trackmania players here?   what say we start a think digit server?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

My Xfire usrname- sh1sh1r
password- ************


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys I am thinking of playing CS:CZ what do u so..obviously for online...


----------



## hsr (Nov 8, 2008)

i have CS source


----------



## sam9s (Nov 8, 2008)

nobody is for GRID...
I have create a network on Himachi for GRID with name TD-GRID, people interested can join
added krazywarior and shashank on xfire...
currently playing GRID...


----------



## hsr (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ add me 2 me hari1recon mostly playing Urt and CS source, addicted to NFS so no GRID lawl


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2008)

I am ready for the kill. Tell me in which server to meet.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 11, 2008)

I am up here:-

*cache.www.gametracker.com/server_info/203.215.243.113:27960/banner_560x95.png?random=238205


----------



## sam9s (Nov 11, 2008)

guys playing COD 4 MP ....a question...is the way/procedure to make COD 4 MP work same as COD 5......... >????


----------

